# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Implanon

## Petra717

Hoi ....,

Ik heb een vraagje, sinds september 2006 draag ik het anticonseptie staafje Implanon. Nou ben ik sindsdien nog maar 1 keer ongesteld geweest, dat was 5 weken na het plaatsen van de Implanon. Zwanger ben ik niet, heb ik voor allezekerheid getest. Toch maak ik me een beetje zorgen, moet ik nou niet eens ongesteld worden? Ik gebruik ook medicijen tegen duizeligheid en te hoge druk op mijn oren. Kan dit invloed hebben op? Ik durf niet naar de behandelde arts te stappen, omdat het niet klikte. Hij gedroeg zich nogal wantrouwend t.o. mij. Ik voelde me totaal niet op me gemak. 
Kan iemand me helpen?

Toodels, 
Petra

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het komt meer voor dat vrouwen die implanton hebben nog maar heel weinig ongesteld worden. Niet iets om je echt zorgen over te maken. Misschien dat je het minder handig vindt, omdat je dan niet meer je menstruatie hebt als bevestiging dat je niet zwanger bent, maar dat is dan iets waar je misschien aan kunt wennen? Je behandelnd arts, bedoel je daarmee je huisarts? Want als dat niet zo is, ik denk dat je met deze vraag ook prima bij je huisarts terecht kunt!

----------


## Petra717

Heey Pilvraagjes,

Thanks for your reaction! 
Mijn huisarts gaf aan hier weinig vanaf te weten heeft mij voor de informatie en het plaatsen naar een specialist door gestuurd. Waarmee het dus niet klikte. Dus ik verwacht dat mijn huisarts me opnieuw zal door sturen naar de specialist:S. 
Opzich vind ik het heerlijk die menstruaties niet te hebben, alleen ik was het altijd heel regelmatig. Er zat altijd precies 4 weken tussen, begon altijd op dezelfde dag en tijd en was er altijd op dezelfde tijd en dag vanaf. Het was zo regelmatig dat dit toch wel een hele grote omschakeling voor mij was... 
Mijn behandelde specialist heeft mij in dat ene bezoek behoorlijk onzeker weten te maken. Ik voelde me totaal niet veilig en op me gemak, wat mijn onzekerheid over deze sterke tussenpoos versterkt. Inmiddels ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld geweest. En vind het op het moment niet erg, ga er niet mee naar de arts. Het idee alleen al :Frown:  dat wordt hem niet... 

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## tijgerrr

> Hoi ....,
> 
> Ik heb een vraagje, sinds september 2006 draag ik het anticonseptie staafje Implanon. Nou ben ik sindsdien nog maar 1 keer ongesteld geweest, dat was 5 weken na het plaatsen van de Implanon. Zwanger ben ik niet, heb ik voor allezekerheid getest. Toch maak ik me een beetje zorgen, moet ik nou niet eens ongesteld worden? Ik gebruik ook medicijen tegen duizeligheid en te hoge druk op mijn oren. Kan dit invloed hebben op? Ik durf niet naar de behandelde arts te stappen, omdat het niet klikte. Hij gedroeg zich nogal wantrouwend t.o. mij. Ik voelde me totaal niet op me gemak. 
> Kan iemand me helpen?
> 
> Toodels, 
> Petra


Hallo Petra,

Implanon is ten 1e bedoeld om als anti conceptie dus om niet zwnager te raken, naast dat heeft implanon ook de werking om de menstruatie uit te stellen dus maw gedurende periode van implanon wordt je niet ongesteld.
Op het moment dat je vaak ongesteld wordt tijdens het gebruik van implanon kan jou lichaam en implanon niet door 1 deur maar hij blijft je wel beschermen tegen ongewenste zwangerschap. Er zijn veel mensen denken dat hij niet werkt en zwangerschap veroorzaakt dit is onzin hij veroorzaakt pas een zwangerschap als hij verkeerd is geplaatst. Implanon wordt boven in je arm erin gezet. Zelf heb ik het door mn gynaecoloog laten doen omdat ik vanaf het 1e moment dat ik ongesteld werd al problemen heb met mijn menstruatie en er samen met mijn huisarts niet uit kon komen hoe nu verder. Het 1e jaar van implanon ging wel goed ook ik werd na 5 wk ongesteld en daarna niet meer. Na één jaar verder werd ik constant ongesteld ene keer veel daarna weinig of 2 wk lang alleen 's ochtends lichte bloedingen of in het ergste geval 3 tot 4 weken ongesteld en toen maar weer eens primolut (stopt het bloeden) aangevraagd bij huisarts. Uiteindelijk heb ik de 3 jaar vol gemaakt en ben nu weer overgestapt naar de pil. In die tijd had ik wel veel stress en dat was ook de boosdoener dat ik elke keer ongesteld werd. Implanon is een heerlijke anti conceptie je bent dag en nacht beschermd tegen zwanger worden dus je hoeft niet elke dag te slikken en je bent bijna niet meer ongesteld. Als je met implanon stopt ben je eerder vatbaar om zwanger te raken dan met de pil die je elke dag slikt zeggen ze. 
Dus maak je geen zorgen hoe langer de menstruatie uit blijft hoe meer jij er van moet gaan genieten ipv zorgen maken !!!!

Groetjes Tijger

----------


## Petra717

Tijgerr, 

Dankje wel voor je uitgebreide reactie! 

Inmiddels ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld geweest, maar vind het neit eens meer erg... Vind het heerlijk juist! Eerst vond ik ook niet erg, maar begon ik me ook een beetje zorgen te maken, ivm mijn andere medicatie. De andere bijwerkingen zijn inmiddels ook verdwenen, heb daarvoor medicatie gekregen van m'n huisarts, die ik wel vertrouw. Ik heb het met haar ook over m'n gynacoloog gehad en hoe hij mij behandeld heeft, dat dus niet weer richting hem stap. Zij heeft overleg met hem gepleegt en zo heeft zij mij behandeld voor de andere bijwerkingen :Smile: . Mocht ik ooit wel naar de gynacoloog terug moeten, dan krijg in een ander (bijvoorbeeld om de Implanon te verwijderen :Smile: .

Dus dankjewel voor je reactie! 
mag ik vragen waarom je bent overgestapt naar de pil?

petra

----------


## tijgerrr

> Tijgerr, 
> 
> Dankje wel voor je uitgebreide reactie! 
> 
> Inmiddels ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld geweest, maar vind het neit eens meer erg... Vind het heerlijk juist! Eerst vond ik ook niet erg, maar begon ik me ook een beetje zorgen te maken, ivm mijn andere medicatie. De andere bijwerkingen zijn inmiddels ook verdwenen, heb daarvoor medicatie gekregen van m'n huisarts, die ik wel vertrouw. Ik heb het met haar ook over m'n gynacoloog gehad en hoe hij mij behandeld heeft, dat dus niet weer richting hem stap. Zij heeft overleg met hem gepleegt en zo heeft zij mij behandeld voor de andere bijwerkingen. Mocht ik ooit wel naar de gynacoloog terug moeten, dan krijg in een ander (bijvoorbeeld om de Implanon te verwijderen.
> 
> Dus dankjewel voor je reactie! 
> mag ik vragen waarom je bent overgestapt naar de pil?
> 
> petra


Je wordt wat ouder en hebt het ook wel eens over kinderen.. We willen er nog wel mee wachten maar niet nog 3 jaar dus dan is de "normale pil" wel handiger. Zoals je hebt kunnen lezen heb ik zo zn goede tijden gehad maar ook een hele hoop mindere tijden na het 1e jaar. Heb het inmiddels ermee gehad en nu maar kijken hoe de pil het doet en tot op heden gaat het goed qua menstruatie.

Groetjes Tijgerrr

----------


## Cailen

hey,

ik heb een soortgelijke vraag, ik heb november 2009 mijn implanon laten zetten na een hoop gezeur met andere anticonceptie. de pil en het spiraaltje werkten niet fatsoendelijk bij mij wat mij geen andere keus liet dan de implanon. Sinds het laten zetten ben ik niet ongesteld geweest tot 2 weken geleden. Ik ben toen gewoon een week ongesteld geweest, alleen nou ben ik sinds gisteravond alweer ongesteld. Is dit normaal? Zou ik het toch laten controleren bij de gyneacoloog? Voordat ik het spiraaltje heb laten zetten hebben ze al een aantal onderzoeken gedaan om te kijken waarom de pil niet werkte voor mij ( ik bleef continu ongesteld als ik de pil slikte tenzij ik een dubbele dosis nam, dan had ik alleen af en toe een doorbloeding ) op de echo's en uit de testen konden ze echter niks vinden. Het klinkt misschien stom maar het voelt gewoon niet goed.  :Frown:  
Ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen

Cailen

----------

